# ***DOG 2016 - Cancelled due to lack of response***



## Miguel Cervantes

*Look for new thread regarding new thread regarding a consensus date in January, after deer season, for some cold weather camping and good times.* 

The Dutch Oven Gathering is back and it's going to be bigger and better than ever!!! 

If you were at the recent W.A.R. North, then you know exactly where it's gonna be. If you weren't, you now have 6 months to clear your schedule, buy some cast iron cookware, season it and brush up on some dishes for the gathering. More details to follow as we draw nearer the date. 

The date is based on the DNR's newly released hunting regs, so no we're not going to debate it on here. If you can't make it, you can't make it. IF for whatever reason the opening weekend of Primitive Weapons season changes then so shall this date, since that is what it is based on. If you want to watch the UGA or any other football game, better make sure you head up the TV / Media crew to make that happen. 

Date: *October 7th, 8th & 9th*
Where: 4740 Highway 115 West
                          Cleveland, GA 30528

Coming north on hwy 115 towards Cleveland GA it is the next driveway just passed the Flea Market / Antique Store. (we will have signage out attempting to help those that are directionally challenged) 

Here's da maps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## crackerdave

Thank you,Hugh!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

How about some cooking classes for those of us who may own a piece or two of cookware, but really don't have a clue what to do with it.  I have seen things cooked in a D.O., but have never tried it, although I have owned one for 10 or more years.

I have questions, do you have answers?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Doubt if I can make that one. It's my birthday weekend, and smack in the middle of prime deer hunting where I hunt.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Hmmm..... I'd love to partake in this, but it's hard to get me out of the woods anytime between mid September and late November.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NE GA Pappy said:


> How about some cooking classes for those of us who may own a piece or two of cookware, but really don't have a clue what to do with it.  I have seen things cooked in a D.O., but have never tried it, although I have owned one for 10 or more years.
> 
> I have questions, do you have answers?



We'll have plenty of seasoned D.O. chefs there that can help.



NCHillbilly said:


> Doubt if I can make that one. It's my birthday weekend, and smack in the middle of prime deer hunting where I hunt.



We do one heck of a birthday party at D.O.G. for those that qualify. Too bad you're skeered of Ga deer. Word is The Bear might could put you on one of those as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll have plenty of seasoned D.O. chefs there that can help.
> 
> 
> 
> We do one heck of a birthday party at D.O.G. for those that qualify. Too bad you're skeered of Ga deer. Word is The Bear might could put you on one of those as well.



I already got too many hunnerts of dollars worth of NC and SC licenses to go buying GA ones too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I already got too many hunnerts of dollars worth of NC and SC licenses to go buying GA ones too.



Fine, we'll just celebrate your birfday without you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

NCHillbilly said:


> I already got too many hunnerts of dollars worth of NC and SC licenses to go buying GA ones too.



HEY! WAR North is how we celebrated our 33 anniversary. I must say it was a good celebrations.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll have plenty of seasoned D.O. chefs there that can help.
> 
> 
> 
> We do one heck of a birthday party at D.O.G. for those that qualify. Too bad you're skeered of Ga deer. Word is The Bear might could put you on one of those as well.



ok... sounds good.

Perhaps someone could suggest something to cook, and tell me what to bring, so I could try this in my own DO?


----------



## champ

ne ga pappy said:


> ok... Sounds good.
> 
> Perhaps someone could suggest something to cook, and tell me what to bring, so i could try this in my own do?



blackburry cobbler please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

champ said:


> blackburry cobbler please!



I second that motion.


----------



## Patriot44

I'm in Pedro, just remember to shoot me a reminder in 5 months.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> I'm in Pedro, just remember to shoot me a reminder in 5 months.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

champ said:


> blackburry cobbler please!



note to self:  pick a bunch of blackberries when they ripen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump, as a reminder. You got them Blackberry's picked NE Ga Pappy?


----------



## Razor Blade

Looking forward to it again.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Pappy !!!!!!!!! Blackberries ????


----------



## champ

Wheeeeewweee! C'mon now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump

Who all's gonna make it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Please take note of date change due to opening date of Primitive Weapons season. Change made on 1st post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'll be there , soon as I buy a truck . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there , soon as I buy a truck . .



Days Inn in Dahlonega is right down the road. Jis sayin.
Or theirs a Knights Inn in Cleveland.

As far as access, your honda will make it there.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please take note of date change due to opening date of Primitive Weapons season. Change made on 1st post.



I drew a muzzleloader quota hunt for that weekend that I don't want to miss. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I drew a muzzleloader quota hunt for that weekend that I don't want to miss. Wish I could make it.



Dang it woman. You got more excuses than Hillary Clinton.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it woman. You got more excuses than Hillary Clinton.



Well, why don't you plan your old DOG right in the middle of hunting season? That's some of us's religion. 
Haven't had anything at all to do for the last month, or most of next month, but no, you can't have it then. You gotta wait til prime deer-huntin' time.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there , soon as I buy a truck . .



Another new truck ???  Wow, you be changing trucks faster than most folks change under drawers.....


----------



## Mikeseals

I was wondering for someone just getting intrerested in do cooking would this be a good event to attend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, why don't you plan your old DOG right in the middle of hunting season? That's some of us's religion.
> Haven't had anything at all to do for the last month, or most of next month, but no, you can't have it then. You gotta wait til prime deer-huntin' time.


If it takes you every single weekend of the season to kill a poor ol swamp donkey then by all means take it.. 


Mikeseals said:


> I was wondering for someone just getting intrerested in do cooking would this be a good event to attend?


Absolutely. If nothing else you'll meet some fine folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump. Gettin close.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it takes you every single weekend of the season to kill a poor ol swamp donkey then by all means take it..



We don't have many weekends. No six-month deer season here like y'all pampered fellers down there have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> We don't have many weekends. No six-month deer season here like y'all pampered fellers down there have.



That's OK. We don't get to hunt in the snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Best I can tell we have about five folks coming. Is that all?


----------



## Wycliff

I'm going to try and make it


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It has been put on my calendar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Wycliff said:


> I'm going to try and make it


Hope you can. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> It has been put on my calendar.



Good deal.


----------



## Patriot44

It's looking like it will still be a hunnerd deezgreez.  Caleb has a baseball game at 10 on the 8th, which puts us leaving around 1 if we plan right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> It's looking like it will still be a hunnerd deezgreez.  Caleb has a baseball game at 10 on the 8th, which puts us leaving around 1 if we plan right.



Dang baseball.

Just an FYI for everyone. 

I'm working on some gimme's for a little contest for those with Dutch Ovens that'll be attending. 

So far the prizes are looking like this: A 6 quart Lodge Dutch Oven and a Solid Rock knife by Scott Davidson. Still working on prize #3. Not sure what order I'll give them out in either, but we will have a closed ballot judging by all participants to determine the winners for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## crackerdave

Just sayin'.....you'd prolly get a lot more interest in this if you get it moved to the Campfire forum.People will see it there,and in the New Member forum,too.
Even in the Freshwater Fishing forum is better than this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Just sayin'.....you'd prolly get a lot more interest in this if you get it moved to the Campfire forum.People will see it there,and in the New Member forum,too.



It is in the campfire as well as paymasters cooking forum.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is in the campfire as well as paymasters cooking forum.



I haven't been out much


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Patriot44 said:


> It's looking like it will still be a hunnerd deezgreez.  Caleb has a baseball game at 10 on the 8th, which puts us leaving around 1 if we plan right.



Be shore to wear yor clemson tee shirt so ever body will know who you are without a introduction !!!


----------



## bigelow

Is there hunting near by?


----------



## bigelow

I'd like to go but think I may have something going on the dates sound familiar


----------



## champ

bigelow said:


> Is there hunting near by?



Plenty of public hunting nearby! Having some of Ya'll bring in deer from Horse Range, Chestatee, or Chattahoochee would be an awesome addition to the gathering! Fresh straps in a rock salt dutch! MMMMHMMMM


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Wish I could make it there, but that is my weekend to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

champ said:


> Plenty of public hunting nearby! Having some of Ya'll bring in deer from Horse Range, Chestatee, or Chattahoochee would be an awesome addition to the gathering! Fresh straps in a rock salt dutch! MMMMHMMMM


Dangit man, you just made my mouf water. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could make it there, but that is my weekend to work.



Tell em to take that job and shooo...............never mind.

Wish y'all could be there. Some fresh fried pies by my favorite fried pie maker would be good. Peach, Apple and maybe even a chocolate one or two.


----------



## Patriot44

Yall brangin the wives or is this a dude shindig for me and my son?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> Yall brangin the wives or is this a dude shindig for me and my son?



Don't know if the warden will be tagging along but me and mini-me will be there.


----------



## Patriot44

Cool. Heads up, I plan on wearing a Euro trash baithing suit if its hot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> Cool. Heads up, I plan on wearing a Euro trash baithing suit if its hot.



Cool, I'll bring the paint ball gun.


----------



## Patriot44

I dont have a dutch oven, but I might afterword. But until then, what can I bring? Beer? Water? Cole Slaw? Yall tell me.


----------



## bigelow

Nite


----------



## blood on the ground

I never get invited


----------



## Uncle Eddie

I know who I would like to see there.. Dutchman..Big Ox 911.. Bam Bam.. The Ambassadeer.. Bill Mc.. They all like to cook. Its not that far for them to come.


----------



## crackerdave

Uncle Eddie said:


> I know who I would like to see there.. Dutchman..Big Ox 911.. Bam Bam.. The Ambassadeer.. Bill Mc.. They all like to cook. Its not that far for them to come.



There's lotsa gon folks north of Atlanta.Al Chapman,Gene Bramblett,and Minnie Moore,to name a few.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One of you dutch oven folks wanna give this a shot?

http://gardenandgun.com/article/cas...cialmedia&utm_campaign=september2016_facebook


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of you dutch oven folks wanna give this a shot?
> 
> http://gardenandgun.com/article/cas...cialmedia&utm_campaign=september2016_facebook



Yeah somebody might want to give this one a shot as well

http://chuckwagonrecipes.blogspot.com/2010/10/pigs-in-corn-field.html


----------



## NE GA Pappy

greg_n_clayton said:


> Pappy !!!!!!!!! Blackberries ????



didn't get any blackberries.  Gots strawberries and blueberries though.


----------



## crackerdave

tttio


----------



## propwins

*Dog 16*

So far, the Mrs. says if I get mine n her stuff done, I can go. So count me in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

propwins said:


> So far, the Mrs. says if I get mine n her stuff done, I can go. So count me in.


----------



## propwins

If I remember from my last DOG, there was some communal sharing of food. Do you plan on that this time? Which meals should I presume should be large enuf to share?


----------



## propwins

Hold up. I had it in my calendar for 14-16. What are correct dates?


----------



## champ

propwins said:


> Hold up. I had it in my calendar for 14-16. What are correct dates?



This weekend, 7th, 8th, and 9th.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Keeping an eye on Hurricane Matthew. Right now it all looks good for DOG.That could change as each forecast track moves west . So far so good.


----------



## Patriot44

Hey Miggy, it's going to be the boy and me for now, so can you save me a spot, arriving ~2p Sat? 

I am bringing my company vehicle (Subaru Forester) but will bring anything I can haul. What do we need?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Patriot44 said:


> Hey Miggy, it's going to be the boy and me for now, so can you save me a spot, arriving ~2p Sat?
> 
> I am bringing my company vehicle (Subaru Forester) but will bring anything I can haul. What do we need?



Just accommodations for the evening if y'all are staying overnight. I am likely heading up early Saturday morning for the day as my work load hasn't eased up like I had hoped. A good problem to have, but frustrating none the least. 

Could be a tad windy so bring some good stakes for the tent.


----------



## champ

Can we get an official and definite head-count for this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

champ said:


> Can we get an official and definite head-count for this weekend?



Looks like it'll be me, patriot44 and his youngun up for Saturday. Hopefully the rest will chime in soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Cancelled due to lack of response.
Look for new consensus thread about a new date.


----------



## K80

You mean I bought a dutch oven for nothung today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> You mean I bought a dutch oven for nothung today?



Nope, you get to use it in January.


----------

